# Perfect Stranger



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

If you were thinking about seeing this flick (a movie with Bruce Willis and Halle Berry can't be all bad, right??), don't waste your time. I made the mistake of actually purchasing it before checking out the reviews on Rotten Tomato. They gave it a 10% which I thought was harsh until I watched the movie. Now I'm thinking 10% was way too generous.

Halle's acting is about as bad as it can get and Willis' isn't much better (stiff as cardboard with about as much charisma). The rest of the actors pretty much phone in their parts as well.

Any redeeming qualities?? A great chase scene? Torrid love affair? Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zippo.

Better luck next time.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up, John. I won't waste my money...or my time. :nono2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> If you were thinking about seeing this flick (a movie with Bruce Willis and Halle Berry can't be all bad, right??), don't waste your time. I made the mistake of actually purchasing it before checking out the reviews on Rotten Tomato. They gave it a 10% which I thought was harsh until I watched the movie. Now I'm thinking 10% was way too generous.
> 
> Halle's acting is about as bad as it can get and Willis' isn't much better (stiff as cardboard with about as much charisma). The rest of the actors pretty much phone in their parts as well.
> 
> ...


I think you have a future in the movie review business.... oops, forgot, that would never work since you seem to be able to pan a movie when it deserves it. :lol: Thanks for the warning, although I never have minded watching Halle Berry.


----------

